# Baron Henri de Cressac VS cognac



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I picked up this cognac for cheap, $20, at a local liquor store and was wondering if it was any good. Considering the price I am not expecting much. Anyone know?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Anything just "VS" is going to have rough edges to it. For $20, you won't get much from cognac. Other grapes distilled boozes you may fare better with, but none come to mind. Rum you'll get a better quality product at that price point if you want distilled.


----------

